# Agility Community Loss Karyn Dawes



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I was not there, since I have moved to Nor Cal, but I knew Karyn well as a fellow competitor. She was up in Nor Cal trialing a few months ago so we got to sit down and chat. It was fun to see someone from home. Hard to believe this happened... She has a daughter who is also involved in agility with her shelties, sending her support and love from the dog community... Her dogs are going to be cared for, but one was due for surgery coming up and friends hope there will be a paypal up to help fund that, since Karyn Jr will probably not see any funds from the estate quickly... If anyone if interested I can post that info.


----------

